# how do I dry a wet hedgehog??



## scruffy (May 2, 2011)

I found a hedgehog curled up in a ball in the middle of my garden, as he/she was out in the open I put it in a cage in some warm fleece, this morning it was still in the same position and hadn't eatem or drank any of the food I left it, so figured it had gone back in to hibernation as we are having a cold snap here in New Zealand.
This morning I brought it into the house and put in by the warm, it opened up after a while and sat there with the wobbles, I tried to give it some food, it sniffed the food and water but didn't touch it.
I picked it up and found it's tummy is freezeing cold and wet so I am wondering what to do from here.

Jackie


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

You don't want yo warm it to fast a heating pad on low should work


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

agree you don't wanna warm it up too quick as it could send it into shock and kill it. you can also put it on your stomach with a fleece blanket around it and your body heat will slowly heat it up or try warming up a towel in the dryer for a couple minutes and putting it in there to warm up and dry while on your lap.


----------



## scruffy (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.
My hedgy is a girl and is doing lots better, I can't believe how much they eat, wow she is hungry,


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Usually if they go into hibernation mode it takes them a little bit to come back to normal. 
Once they are the only thing on their mind is eating, Just like bears. Making up for lost time asleep lol


----------

